# So... what should my KB username be?



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm only a few posts away from being stuck with another female author "status"... therefore I'm going to retire this account and start a'new.

Any suggestions?



Spoiler



Just kidding!!! Me and Jane, we're cool...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jason, just remember you're outnumbered here on KindleBoards!


You know, once you get to Jane Austen, some mischievous mod could start deleting old posts of yours to make sure you stay in that level longer.   

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Have I mentioned how nice you look today Betsy?


Just lil' ol' innocent me...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmmm.....could a Mod change his screen name to Jane Austen?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Or just keep posting until you reach 1000.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> . therefore I'm going to retire this account and start a'new.


Good one.

C'mon, two more little posts! You can do it!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Woohoo!  Congratulations, Janie!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jason, just remember you're outnumbered here on KindleBoards!
> 
> 
> You know, once you get to Jane Austen, some mischievous mod could start deleting old posts of yours to make sure you stay in that level longer.
> ...


I think there are a few mischevious mods that could even team up to do it


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I have faith that you will quickly post up to 1000!  and don't change your name, you'll confuse me!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Done...

From  to


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm.... somehow I don't think Jane Austen wrote Pippi Longstocking...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It looks like Nancy Drew to me....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't worry, I'm starting (hiccup) to feel better already...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


>


Awwww.... feeling misunderstood?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Awwww.... feeling misunderstood?


He can't be feeling unloved, not with all the attention we're lavishing on him!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Is this taking it too far?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

911jason said:


> Is this taking it too far?


just a touch, dear...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> Is this taking it too far?


Yes.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You know, it seems like it should be a pretty simple hack to have both male and female status names, and output the as applicable based on the user's specified gender. (If a user does not specify his/her gender, we could have a third set of names that are gender-confusing, such as George Eliot.)

Harvey, email me to discuss terms and rates.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That is exactly what started all this razzing I'm getting Nog... I posted that request in the suggestions area.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> You know, it seems like it should be a pretty simple hack to have both male and female status names, and output the as applicable based on the user's specified gender.


Oh, poo. Then we couldn't have so much fun teasing Janiebabe.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, poo. Then we couldn't have so much fun teasing Janiebabe.


Yea, what Susan said...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, poo. Then we couldn't have so much fun teasing Janiebabe.


Susan -->







<-- Me


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yea, what Susan said...


Meredith -->  <-- Me


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> Susan -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be that newfound feminine sensitivity...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Well the more silly things he posts, the sooner he gets away from being Jane, so if you want to add more smilies for me, that'll work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Well the more silly things he posts, the sooner he gets away from being Jane, so if you want to add more smilies for me, that'll work!


Unless, of course, the Mods team up to keep him Jane longer...









Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, I'm trying to be on his side so he doesn't feel ganged up on.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> so he doesn't feel ganged up on.


Too late, I think....

.... but all in good fun!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Plus, I'm trying to up my posts also!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd recommend the Infinity Thread....

(but speaking of infinity, it is NOT one before my alarm rings at 0630, so I'm off to bed.  G'night all.)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Unless, of course, the Mods team up to keep him Jane longer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Betsy, you don't need a team, you'll do it all yourself with your "pruning" of the bargain/free threads!!! =)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

marianner said:


> Hmmmm.....could a Mod change his screen name to Jane Austen?


Oh, that would be mean, I like it!







MWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Or just keep posting until you reach 1000.


Half-way there...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought you were going to sleep!!!  

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I had planned on it, but then I went and tried to download the 1 cent bargain book that was just posted and for some reason my credit card declined it! Yet, 2 minutes later it approved my $50 charge for Snow White and some other items. Well, long story short, my bank ING says that the card processing service won't allow anything less than $1.00 to authorize. The rep told me that I can just tell Amazon to authorize a $1.00 charge but only charge me a penny. I made the mistake of trying to explain the buying process on a Kindle and that opened up a whole can of worms. I think I may have made a sale though! =)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> I had planned on it, but then I went and tried to download the 1 cent bargain book that was just posted and for some reason my credit card declined it! Yet, 2 minutes later it approved my $50 charge for Snow White and some other items. Well, long story short, my bank ING says that the card processing service won't allow anything less than $1.00 to authorize. The rep told me that I can just tell Amazon to authorize a $1.00 charge but only charge me a penny. I made the mistake of trying to explain the buying process on a Kindle and that opened up a whole can of worms. I think I may have made a sale though! =)


Hence the value of buying a Gift Certificate for yourself and letting that be used on the itsy bitsy charges!


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

...oooh, awesome idea ..... Hate those 90000 indivdual charges and it's freaking my bank out!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Be sure to buy it through KB so that the board gets some money to keep the servers running!


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

How do I go about doing that .... still new enough here that I haven't found everything yet


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, any Amazon link from the Boards will get you there, but if you look along the top of the board there are a number of orange links against the black background just below the KindleBoards Banner.  One says "Gift Cards".  Click it and you'll go directly to where you can order yourself a Gift Card.  I usually do an e-mail one, so it comes to me that way.  Then when it arrives, you copy the code into the "apply a gift card" part of "your account" on Amazon and voila!  No more pesky itty bitty charges.  I get myself $50 a month. . . .so it's also a budgeting technique.

Note that periodicals are not charged to the gift card once applied, and if you want to buy something NOT using the card, you need to use the shopping cart, not one click.


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

ok, so making sure my fuzzy brain is working.... if I just click on the gift cards here, it automatically registers it as "from here" ?  Yeah, I could use that budgeting technique


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, if you klick on the GC link, or any Amazon link, from KindleBoards, KindleBoards will receive credit.  
deb


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

yay!  oh and 911Jason oh mighty smilie man... sorry for the hijack ...........


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Hahaha... no prob brat. =)

Ann, I did the gift card thing too... only $25, but unfortunately I did it before reading here.. I didn't realize that KB could get some credit for GC purchases, but will make sure to always buy them through here from now on. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jason, just remember you're outnumbered here on KindleBoards!
> 
> 
> You know, once you get to Jane Austen, some mischievous mod could start deleting old posts of yours to make sure you stay in that level longer.
> ...


lol

Jason, try Manly Man so everyone will get it straight.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

LSbookend said:


> lol
> 
> Jason, try Manly Man so everyone will get it straight.


When the membership # got to 5,999 the other day, I almost registered this name just for the laugh... oh well, unless Betsy seeks out quite a few posts to prune, I think I'm safe now. =)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jason,

I haven't been online much the last couple of days, congratulations on your Shakespeare status, you've been busy!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't it about time to change what the statuses are called?  I mean it's been a year?  We were thinking Agatha Christie for those over a thousand, right, and not Shakespeare until 5000?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I think it's time to do some shuffling!  We outnumber the guys here on KB, if we're going to be stuck at a level, it should be female!!!!


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

'Cept with Ann's plan you'd both _still_ be Shakespeare... 

Jason, sorry I missed the big day! Congratulations... well, mostly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, we could fix that, too.


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, we could fix that, too.


Why did I have this sudden mental image of three witches stirring a pot...  (I guess the third one would be Heather!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't care so much about being Shakespeare. . . .just thought maybe Jason needed a little more time to get in touch with his feminine side -- hence, Agatha Christie. . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> just thought maybe Jason needed a little more time to get in touch with his feminine side


I suspect that's a lost cause.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just because I don't wanna sew my own John Deere non-structured seat.... hmmph!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out why use of a sewing machine is inherently feminine...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Because you have to be able to multitask.    Sew, plan dinner, sing along with the radio, figure out what the next assembly step should be, curse when the needle breaks.....

But historically, sewing was mostly a male profession, wasn't it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Still is in many areas--designers and tailors especially.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't win.


----------

